# "The Guitologist" YT Channel Goes Off the Rails?



## USMarine75

Or does he? You be the judge.

*HISTORY:*

Brad Linzy, The Guitlogist, has had a YT channel for 10+ years with about 680 videos. The videos are mostly him repairing and testing vintage amps like National/Valco, Fender, Magnatone, etc. He's also a decent player. The channel has 120k subs (7/22/2020).

Some time ago he started a second channel, The Guitologist 2, for off-topic stuff. There is also off-topic stuff on his main channel. This channel has around 15k subs (7/22/2020).

He's a proud Libertarian and doesn't hide his views. He started what I think is a hilarious repeating series of videos called SPF - Shit Post Friday. It's a combination of guitar related stories, off-topic, and whatnot. Personally, I think if he kept the main channel as non-opinionated amp repair and the second as his pro-Libertarian and off-topic channel he would have had the best of both worlds. But now his personal and political beliefs have bled over onto the main channel.

Lastly, he's publicly mentioned (otherwise I wouldn't bring up) that he's going through a divorce and it involves young children. He recently moved into his own house and has started broadcasting content again.

*CURRENT:*

Yesterday, he posted this to the YT Community:




By itself, just his opinion and who cares. But then people commented that believed the current narrative of mainstream news, governments, medical experts, etc... and people also commented that were conspiracy theorists. Brad defended his "views", but seemed to get "meaner" and go deeper down the conspiracy hole... (e.g. masks don't work, the numbers are being faked, people are being put on ventilators to kill them not to save them, etc.):









And lastly, he told everyone that unsubscribed good riddance... and anyone that posted contradictory views to him would be banned from commenting on his channel:




Anyways, this sucks for me because I really like the guy. I'm vehemently anti-Libertarian - I think they're all wannabe anarchists with unrealistic world views and ideology that could never work in practice (and never has). But that is my opinion. I still enjoy listening to his views, which until now were presented with humor. It seems like his world is collapsing and he's lashing out... and I hope this ends well, but I'm afraid it won't.

Anyone else seeing stuff like this where maybe the stresses are overwhelming people they like, follow, adore, worship, whatever?


----------



## USMarine75

Link...

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgyUhn...2eFjdAwmFIP5U7x4AaABAg.9BNgQ5Y_NjW9BQWF8TZ7Sa


----------



## Edika

I thought he was more of a conservative because most of his views were pro capitalism and "fuck socialism and goverment" like you guys have a socialist government hahaha.

I do enjoy his repair videos and just bypass the commentary but in one of his recent repair videos where he mentioned his divorce he also said about going through mental health issues and that he was hospitalized. He even had a hospital tag on his hand. So it wouldn't surprise me if he went of the deep end and that's spilling all over his political views.


----------



## USMarine75

Edika said:


> I thought he was more of a conservative because most of his views were pro capitalism and "fuck socialism and goverment" like you guys have a socialist government hahaha.
> 
> I do enjoy his repair videos and just bypass the commentary but in one of his recent repair videos where he mentioned his divorce he also said about going through mental health issues and that he was hospitalized. He even had a hospital tag on his hand. So it wouldn't surprise me if he went of the deep end and that's spilling all over his political views.



Well...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> I thought he was more of a conservative because most of his views were pro capitalism and "fuck socialism and goverment" like you guys have a socialist government hahaha.
> 
> I do enjoy his repair videos and just bypass the commentary but in one of his recent repair videos where he mentioned his divorce he also said about going through mental health issues and that he was hospitalized. He even had a hospital tag on his hand. So it wouldn't surprise me if he went of the deep end and that's spilling all over his political views.


libertarian in the US is a specific subset of conservative eg someone who wants smaller govt, less taxes and less govt oversight.


----------



## Edika

USMarine75 said:


> Well...




Yeah that was cringe worthy at best. Supposedly he made a bad joke and someone reported him to the FBI but that's his version of the story.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> libertarian in the US is a specific subset of conservative eg someone who wants smaller govt, less taxes and less govt oversight.



Thank you for the clarification man. Truth be told we mainly get your Conservatives and Democrats speaking out in the rest of the world. Libertarians are portrayed like whacky zany characters. I've seen the head of the Libertarian party speak and he seemed really eccentric. Not so much conservative lol!


----------



## USMarine75

Edika said:


> Thank you for the clarification man. Truth be told we mainly get your Conservatives and Democrats speaking out in the rest of the world. Libertarians are portrayed like whacky zany characters. I've seen the head of the Libertarian party speak and he seemed really eccentric. Not so much conservative lol!



If you listen to many Libertarians (including Brad) their political views rarely make sense when you dig deep down. As an example, they will talk about limiting the size of govt drastically (fair enough). They want to get rid of most govt oversight (I'm listening) of people because they somehow believe in the inherent good of companies and people, but not govt (you lost me).

Yet, then they complain about corporations getting away with abusing them. And then they complain about people getting screwed over. If only there was somebody to protect them...

There is just no pleasing them lol.

Their target is usually the evil EPA. I had to listen to a rant about how terrible they are. "They won't even let you collect rainwater on your land! They fine you! Gov't overreach! Yaaargh!" No dummy, they wont let you collect rainwater in open buckets and such because they are breeding grounds for mosquitoes that cause disease. I'm so sorry the govt infringes upon your natural-born god-given right to give me EEE.


----------



## broj15

I always liked his actual MUSIC related content and just avoided the political/SPF videos because I knew that he was the kind of person who held opinions that would piss me off, and there's no point in getting upset over what a (mildly successful) youtuber had to say from thier soap box.
But then the rona hit and dude totally went off the deep end. Both channels became less about music and more about political commentary, and Brad totally got sucked down the QAnon/neo right wingnut rabbit hole. And as someone who USED to consider themselves a libertarian I can say that that particular brand of rugged individualism is counter productive to progress and incredibly detrimental to society as a whole.
Gonna sound super harsh, but TBH dude's wife probably got fed up with his whack job conspiracy theories that sound like they came from a street preacher or a GeoCities site, his hoarder tendencies (just watch his videos where he shows his "workshop" in his basement) and his lack of steady income (repairing and flipping gear isn't the most consistent income and at the rate his videos were getting demonitized I bet that his YT revenue wasn't what it used to be). Probably didn't wanna raise a child in that environment and I don't blame her.

The beef with Phil McKnight was absolutely hilarious though. Phil is a chud & cringe worthy in his own way and Brad totally went in on him so I still give him points for that.


----------



## Edika

The only libertarian I approve and accept is Ron Swanson!


----------



## broj15

Edika said:


> Thank you for the clarification man. Truth be told we mainly get your Conservatives and Democrats speaking out in the rest of the world. Libertarians are portrayed like whacky zany characters. I've seen the head of the Libertarian party speak and he seemed really eccentric. Not so much conservative lol!



Libertarians are just conservatives who try and say that they aren't cuz "we wanna legalize pot maaaaan, fuck the federal government maaaan they're all tyrants maaaaan, I support the 2nd amendment just in case anyone tries to tread on my sovereignty maaaaaaaaaan."


----------



## Edika

broj15 said:


> Libertarians are just conservatives who try and say that they aren't cuz "we wanna legalize pot maaaaan, fuck the federal government maaaan they're all tyrants maaaaaaaaan."



And you'd think pot would mellow them out lol!


----------



## broj15

Edika said:


> And you'd think pot would mellow them out lol!


See, most of them just want it legal for that sweet sweet tax revenue maaaaaaan


----------



## USMarine75

Edika said:


> The only libertarian I approve and accept is Ron Swanson!



Yes. I should have made that a rule upfront. 







Let me be clear. 

Ron Swanson is off-limits.


----------



## Randy

That is a creeping lunatic beard if I've ever seen one.


----------



## USMarine75

“Looks good to me...”


----------



## Viginez

the threat is real (till november)


----------



## Drew

USMarine75 said:


> Yes. I should have made that a rule upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear.
> 
> Ron Swanson is off-limits.


Ron Swanson is also a caricature of a libertarian on a TV show, and not a real person that exists. Libertarians are just lower-case-r republicans without some of the more overt racism with a Econ 101-level understanding of economics and a weird fetish for the gold standard.


----------



## Xaios

Drew said:


> Ron Swanson is also a caricature of a libertarian on a TV show, and not a real person that exists. Libertarians are just lower-case-r republicans without some of the more overt racism with a Econ 101-level understanding of economics and a weird fetish for the gold standard.


Go figure that Ron Swanson, a caricature, was more human and sympathetic than many libertarians who actually exist.


----------



## c7spheres

I don't know anything really but from what I understand the Covid tests can be a bit misleading. From what I understand every test is counted so it's not really accurate. Example being that if someone is tested and doesn't have Covid then it's 1 negative test, but if someone test positive that's 1 postive test. Then the same persone gets tested a few days later and still has it so it counts as another positive test, but in reality only one person has it. I'm not sure how true that is but it seems like it could be. I'm more focused on my personal well being at this point.


----------



## spudmunkey

If the positive tests are duplicated, wouldn't negative tests be, too? I've now had multiple tests that all come back negative. I also assume that there's a difference between the statistic of "positive tests" and that of "cases". Duplicate results would be included in the first, but not the last.


----------



## c7spheres

spudmunkey said:


> If the positive tests are duplicated, wouldn't negative tests be, too? I've now had multiple tests that all come back negative. I also assume that there's a difference between the statistic of "positive tests" and that of "cases". Duplicate results would be included in the first, but not the last.


 As far as I've hear all tests are duplicated positive or negative. It seems that would only be good if every person got tested the same number of times. They should have a system in place where if someone gets tested positive 10 times then is tested negative that they offest it to be accurate, but I don't kow about this stuff. They got there reasons and wether it's to be misleading or something I jsut don't understand I don't know. I haven't looked into it at all so I I know nothing about it. All I know is that it doesn't really matter because all that matters is not getting or spreading it. I'm thinkin with all this distancing and face covering then the rates of everything else should go down too.


----------



## spudmunkey

I can imagine it would be impossible to connect the negative test result dots. I've been tested at 3 different facilities, run by 3 different companies. I bet Kaiser isn't cross-referencing specific patient data with Color, etc. I imagine the same thing with the positive results...

And for anyone who's thinking about the scenario where people went in for a test but left yet still got a call that they tested positive, there's two explanations:
1) that testing is a hoax, and positive results are fakes.
2) Hanlon's razor. The people were assigned a number when they were in line, left after waiting fir an hour. And when the 15th test came back positive, they called the 15th person on the list, who had left the line without being tested, which also meant that everyone after that was anso screwed up until they caught the error.

I only bring it up, because my racist uncle Leroy on Facebook keeps bringing it up as "evidence".


----------



## narad

spudmunkey said:


> I can imagine it would be impossible to connect the negative test result dots. I've been tested at 3 different facilities, run by 3 different companies. I bet Kaiser isn't cross-referencing specific patient data with Color, etc. I imagine the same thing with the positive results...
> 
> And for anyone who's thinking about the scenario where people went in for a test but left yet still got a call that they tested positive, there's two explanations:
> 1) that testing is a hoax, and positive results are fakes.
> 2) Hanlon's razor. The people were assigned a number when they were in line, left after waiting fir an hour. And when the 15th test came back positive, they called the 15th person on the list, who had left the line without being tested, which also meant that everyone after that was anso screwed up until they caught the error.
> 
> I only bring it up, because my racist uncle Leroy on Facebook keeps bringing it up as "evidence".



Yea, my dad brings this up too. Hmm, high-level conspiracy to just make up fake positive tests, or clerical mistake? Well, hospitals are staffed by humans, and humans don't make mistakes, so checkmate libtards.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy

Forgive me medical professionals, but was recently talking to family friend that did virus testing unrelated to COVID and they were saying they're usually comparing slides to a known positive/known negative (think pool pH test) to determine positive or negative. A computer does the analysis in most cases, which makes somewhat subjective but at least somewhat precise, but supposedly there are instances in the quick tests where the results are compared by eye, which would obviously make the outcomes even more subjective.

Not sure how accurate any of that is but the point being, it's not an entirely black and white test and result, and it doesn't necessarily require some great conspiracy to get false positives (or negatives). Likewise, I haven't heard a "positives are being over reported" theory that wasn't at least equally and typically outmatched by common sense that lots of people don't get tested and either die or get better without ever getting a test.


----------



## Drew

c7spheres said:


> I don't know anything really but from what I understand the Covid tests can be a bit misleading. From what I understand every test is counted so it's not really accurate. Example being that if someone is tested and doesn't have Covid then it's 1 negative test, but if someone test positive that's 1 postive test. Then the same persone gets tested a few days later and still has it so it counts as another positive test, but in reality only one person has it. I'm not sure how true that is but it seems like it could be. I'm more focused on my personal well being at this point.


It's tough to interpret test results because yes, it's possible that someone who tested positive will be tested again and come back positive again. How that is reported varies somewhat by state - I know here in Mass we're tracking confirmed numbers of cases, and furthermore dividing those into active cases, recovered cases, and fatalities. Accordingly, you know the case count for MA is pretty accurate, because we ARE tracking individuals and not numbers of tests. 

This is also one of the reasons the positive _rate_ is something being watched pretty closely, incidently, and why the fact it's above 13% in Texas and 19% in Florida (vs about 2% here in MA) is extremely concerning.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Curious why would you repeatedly test once positive like at least without first waiting a week to reassess your status like not like the treatment is a daily test.


----------



## Descent

There was something definitely off with the whole Covid situation. 

Look at Florida - the #s were a mess, so has been Texas. 

It's most likely a globalist takeover.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> Forgive me medical professionals, but was recently talking to family friend that did virus testing unrelated to COVID and they were saying they're usually comparing slides to a known positive/known negative (think pool pH test) to determine positive or negative. A computer does the analysis in most cases, which makes somewhat subjective but at least somewhat precise, but supposedly there are instances in the quick tests where the results are compared by eye, which would obviously make the outcomes even more subjective.
> 
> Not sure how accurate any of that is but the point being, it's not an entirely black and white test and result, and it doesn't necessarily require some great conspiracy to get false positives (or negatives). Likewise, I haven't heard a "positives are being over reported" theory that wasn't at least equally and typically outmatched by common sense that lots of people don't get tested and either die or get better without ever getting a test.




Yeah there are multiple ways from physically inspecting via a microscope, to assays and seeing what clumps, etc. 

But the false positive or false negative rate can be very high. Eg Legionella tests are basically useless... I could send someone that has Legionnaires for 5 tests and they all come back negative, yet I can tell based upon his X-ray and history he has it. Some tests just suck. I haven’t looked at the COVID test process but I’m sure since it was rushed it sucks as well lol.


----------



## Drew

Dineley said:


> Curious why would you repeatedly test once positive like at least without first waiting a week to reassess your status like not like the treatment is a daily test.


You wouldn't. And, often enough, people only require that first test, and after that it's just quarantine until 14 days after the onset of symptoms and you're good to go. But, some situations do require multiple tests - the hospital my girlfriend works at, for example, initially was requiring two clean swabs before a doctor who tested positive could report back to duty, buy I think these days even they're just saying "quarantine and come back afterwardws" since the RNA test can still show the presence of RNA for well after a patient stops being contageous. 

Again, Mass is a good example since we have good data transparency - 1.4 million tests, 1.1 million positive cases. Of those 1.1 million cases, somewhat less than a third of them ever got a second test (probably less than a quarter, accounting for the fact some of those repeat tests were probably 3rd tests as well). 



Descent said:


> There was something definitely off with the whole Covid situation.
> 
> Look at Florida - the #s were a mess, so has been Texas.
> 
> It's most likely a globalist takeover.


----------



## redragon

One word: Kentucky.


----------



## Randy

redragon said:


> One word: Kentucky.



Never trust a state that begins with 'Kent'


----------



## Werecow

USMarine75 said:


> Or does he? You be the judge.
> 
> *HISTORY:*
> 
> Brad Linzy, The Guitlogist, has had a YT channel for 10+ years with about 680 videos. The videos are mostly him repairing and testing vintage amps like National/Valco, Fender, Magnatone, etc. He's also a decent player. The channel has 120k subs (7/22/2020).
> 
> Some time ago he started a second channel, The Guitologist 2, for off-topic stuff. There is also off-topic stuff on his main channel. This channel has around 15k subs (7/22/2020).
> 
> He's a proud Libertarian and doesn't hide his views. He started what I think is a hilarious repeating series of videos called SPF - Shit Post Friday. It's a combination of guitar related stories, off-topic, and whatnot. Personally, I think if he kept the main channel as non-opinionated amp repair and the second as his pro-Libertarian and off-topic channel he would have had the best of both worlds. But now his personal and political beliefs have bled over onto the main channel.
> 
> Lastly, he's publicly mentioned (otherwise I wouldn't bring up) that he's going through a divorce and it involves young children. He recently moved into his own house and has started broadcasting content again.
> 
> *CURRENT:*
> 
> Yesterday, he posted this to the YT Community:
> 
> View attachment 82988
> 
> 
> By itself, just his opinion and who cares. But then people commented that believed the current narrative of mainstream news, governments, medical experts, etc... and people also commented that were conspiracy theorists. Brad defended his "views", but seemed to get "meaner" and go deeper down the conspiracy hole... (e.g. masks don't work, the numbers are being faked, people are being put on ventilators to kill them not to save them, etc.):
> 
> View attachment 82983
> View attachment 82984
> View attachment 82985
> View attachment 82989
> View attachment 82986
> View attachment 82992
> View attachment 82990
> 
> And lastly, he told everyone that unsubscribed good riddance... and anyone that posted contradictory views to him would be banned from commenting on his channel:
> 
> View attachment 82982
> 
> 
> Anyways, this sucks for me because I really like the guy. I'm vehemently anti-Libertarian - I think they're all wannabe anarchists with unrealistic world views and ideology that could never work in practice (and never has). But that is my opinion. I still enjoy listening to his views, which until now were presented with humor. It seems like his world is collapsing and he's lashing out... and I hope this ends well, but I'm afraid it won't.
> 
> Anyone else seeing stuff like this where maybe the stresses are overwhelming people they like, follow, adore, worship, whatever?



Thanks, that's me unsubbed from him then.

Three people i knew have died of Covid in the last few months. I'm pissed off with people behaving in ways and expressing views that are literally killing others.

I don't know why it's happening in America so much, but there seems to be an extreme lack of empathy amongst a significant percentage of the population there, and just some insane views as well. The population as a whole needs to realise it's just simple, common decency to wear a mask for the sake of individuals around you, as well as your country.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Werecow said:


> Three people i knew have died of Covid in the last few months. I'm pissed off with people behaving in ways and expressing views that are literally killing others.
> 
> I don't know why it's happening in America so much, but there seems to be an extreme lack of empathy amongst a significant percentage of the population there, and just some insane views as well. The population as a whole needs to realise it's just simple, common decency to wear a mask for the sake of individuals around you, as well as your country.



Negligent leadership, lack of organized and efficient response early on, desensitized and delusional citizens, etc. Common decency is alive and well in America... but there are also many who simply do not care and/ or have completely misguided ideals.

Condolences to you regarding the deaths that you've seen close to you.


----------



## Werecow

High Plains Drifter said:


> Negligent leadership, lack of organized and efficient response early on, desensitized and delusional citizens, etc. Common decency is alive and well in America... but there are also many who simply do not care and/ or have completely misguided ideals.
> 
> Condolences to you regarding the deaths that you've seen close to you.



Thankyou. They weren't close family or anything, but close enough to be upsetting. One of them was really early in the situation, and it was what shocked my elderly parents into completely shielding just before my country officially locked down even.

Yeh i meant common decency and sense taking hold in big enough numbers to actually be effective in fighting this shitty situation. It only takes a significant minority to fuck it up.

Looking at the results of the poll in this thread is actually unsettling


----------



## Wuuthrad

I once liked his repair videos, but recently he had a video talking about how Thomas Jefferson was a great slave owner who loved his slaves and he fathered children with them.

That’s way too far for me! See ya!


----------



## narad

Wuuthrad said:


> I once liked his repair videos, but recently he had a video talking about how Thomas Jefferson was a great slave owner who loved his slaves and he fathered children with them.
> 
> That’s way too far for me! See ya!



Maybe it was a metaphor for repairing audio equipment?


----------



## Wuuthrad

narad said:


> Maybe it was a metaphor for repairing audio equipment?



I’ve no idea really why people need to defend slavery, or in this case I think he was mad that people were tearing down statues. 

Funny thing is the founding fathers weren’t some wisened old graybeard geniuses or anything. 

They were mostly wealthy white 20 somethings- only Jefferson was in his 30s. 

I’ll bet they resembled a lot of the protesters of today with nothing better to do!


----------



## iamaom

Wuuthrad said:


> They were mostly wealthy white 20 somethings- only Jefferson was in his 30s.


Well thanks for the age related existential crisis of the day.


----------



## Wuuthrad

iamaom said:


> Well thanks for the age related existential crisis of the day.



I do what I can! Tryin my best...

What a difference a couple hundred years makes eh? 

I wonder if when viewed through the lens of history, 2020 vision will look at any of these modern day “rabble rousers” with same sort of “golden goggles”

One can hope! (Fingers crossed)


----------



## narad

"People in 2020 finished university before the age of 40? Fascinating..."


----------



## ArtDecade

The guy is a Libertarian bottom feeder.


----------



## USMarine75

Part 1:


Part 2:


Basically, he says if you believe in Covid-19 then unsubscribe.


----------



## narad

Do you think there's a "The Virologist" youtube channel where some doctor is like, "Look, if you think Van Halen was one of the most influential guitar players just unsubscribe now. People were two-hand tapping back in the 50s and 60s."


----------



## MFB

narad said:


> Do you think there's a "The Virologist" youtube channel where some doctor is like, "Look, if you think Van Halen was one of the most influential guitar players just unsubscribe now. People were two-hand tapping back in the 50s and 60s."



"And his name was _Marty McFly!"_


----------



## fantom

USMarine75 said:


> Part 1:
> 
> 
> Part 2:
> 
> 
> Basically, he says if you believe in Covid-19 then unsubscribe.




According to his math, 0.35% x 30 million = 115 thousand deaths. He's pretty much advocating for 2.5 million people in the USA to die, regardless of whether or not it was a co-morbidity case or not. If you factor in just the covid only cases, he is still arguing to let about 100 thousand people die if this spreads to everyone. That is more people than several GOP senators represent. I guess South Dakota is testing this theory.

In short: I don't agree with him, and I hope he doesn't have to deal with his family and friends dying over this.


----------



## nightflameauto

fantom said:


> According to his math, 0.35% x 30 million = 115 thousand deaths. He's pretty much advocating for 2.5 million people in the USA to die, regardless of whether or not it was a co-morbidity case or not. If you factor in just the covid only cases, he is still arguing to let about 100 thousand people die if this spreads to everyone. That is more people than several GOP senators represent. I guess South Dakota is testing this theory.
> 
> In short: I don't agree with him, and I hope he doesn't have to deal with his family and friends dying over this.


As a South Dakota resident that's watching countless friends have to "quarantine" after spending nights out on the town, then getting caught by HR oversight posting pics of themselves hanging at the local bars while quarantining, yeah, we're doing all the dumb all the time. Which isn't that different from what we normally do, except now there are actual consequences.

I barely leave the damn house other than coming to work and my recent jury duty. Pisses me off I have coworkers that can't just cool it a bit with the social gatherings for the safety of the rest of us.

I'm honestly thinking I may petition HR for a work from home order again. I managed it for two months earlier this year and crush some major projects while doing it. There's no reason I shouldn't be able to do it again except for management hang-ups about how working from home is a license to slack off.


----------



## Necris

Who among us hasn't whined a long-form version of "wake up, sheeple" into a camera and uploaded it to youtube in hopes of increasing that sweet, sweet youtube ad revenue? But seriously, I remember watching a video from him where he non-sequitured his way into admitting he believes 9/11 was an inside job and the government is covering up the truth before quickly moving off of the topic stating he "didn't want to get into it" (but apparently couldn't resist mentioning it) so the fact that he thinks Coronavirus is also a conspiracy doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## fantom

It's a shame because I thought some of his dumpster diving videos were educational and entertaining. Either way, I have no problem marking his channel as "do not recommend" now.


----------



## Randy

Marshall Harrison going a little off the deep end with "Democrats Rigged the Election" stuff lately as well. I skip through his livestreams here and there, I think he throws in some "COVID is a tool to control you" stuff too.


----------



## USMarine75

My wife actually looks forward to watching Brad's vids on YouTube with me now, because she wants to laugh/rage at his stupid comments. 



Randy said:


> Marshall Harrison going a little off the deep end with "Democrats Rigged the Election" stuff lately as well. I skip through his livestreams here and there, I think he throws in some "COVID is a tool to control you" stuff too.



I think we should open this up to all YouTube guitar channels or musicians that have gone batshit crazy*. 

Guitologist
Marshall Harrison
Steph Carpenter
Who else ya got?

[* or we're the crazy ones and they're the ones who figured out the matrix]


----------



## nightflameauto

USMarine75 said:


> My wife actually looks forward to watching Brad's vids on YouTube with me now, because she wants to laugh/rage at his stupid comments.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should open this up to all YouTube guitar channels or musicians that have gone batshit crazy*.
> 
> Guitologist
> Marshall Harrison
> Steph Carpenter
> Who else ya got?
> 
> [* or we're the crazy ones and they're the ones who figured out the matrix]


To be completely fair, Steph Carpenter didn't *just* go crazy. That's been a long slow ride for well over two decades at this point.


----------



## ElRay

The mental gymnastics people go through is astounding. The death rate is simple: (total deaths)/(total deaths + total recovered) It's easy, no special math needed, but the anti-COVID Cult wants to play games: Talking percent in one breath and decimals in the other, US deaths vs World totals, Total Deaths vs Total Cases (includes people that haven't dies, but haven't recovered, claiming a person with no cardiac risk, dieing of cardias arrest (due to COVID) didn't die of COVID, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## fantom

The part that pisses me off is that a random internet person is deciding total deaths is the only thing that matters. WHO has estimated that 1 in 5 people who catch COVID under age 35 have long term complications. For comparison, SARS was 40% long term illness rate. Looking at death counts as the only metric that matters completely minimizes people who are still suffering from long term consequences that they "recovered" from back in April.


----------



## Wuuthrad

You can help the public good or betray it, it’s very simple. 

He’s got some kind of personality disorder if he thinks it’s ok to jeopardize other peoples lives on purpose. 

Forget about logic- there is none when someone with no medical knowledge starts yammering on about it.


----------



## ElRay

fantom said:


> The part that pisses me off is that a random internet person is deciding total deaths is the only thing that matters. ...


If people can't even understand death rate, how can they understand the concept of "cured", but with long-term residual effects?

The schools here are understandably 100% remote, and we got parents that are ranting about how positivity rate means nothing and the numbers are 100% due to increased testing.


----------



## BigViolin

Randy said:


> Marshall Harrison going a little off the deep end with "Democrats Rigged the Election" stuff lately as well. I skip through his livestreams here and there, I think he throws in some "COVID is a tool to control you" stuff too.



Left wing legato is all pull offs.


----------



## ArtDecade

The Guitologist is a putz.


----------



## Musiscience

USMarine75 said:


> Basically, he says if you believe in Covid-19 then unsubscribe.



Good thing I wasn't subscribed in the first place.  

Him calling the decision by intensivists to put some patients under respirator as "ill advised" based on his youtube education is the funiest thing I read today. I worked with intensivists for a few years, and one thing I can tell is that they usually weight important decisions as a team, based on latest data, medical experience and previous similar cases. They are usually also quite brilliant at what they do. But you know, Bill Gates, pedophiles in pizza shops and hydroxychloroquine, whatever.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Wuuthrad

USMarine75 said:


>





What’s that I hear? Sounds like a squealing rat jumping ship...


----------



## spudmunkey

USMarine75 said:


>




I wonder if he knows the fee to renounce U.S. citizenship is $2,350.


----------



## USMarine75

Me and the wife only got though 30 min but its depressing. He was saying how he'd show the cctv video of the GA suitcase full of Biden votes being pulled out and counted after the win (already debunked by court and Ga SecState) but YouTube and Evil Corp would cut his live feed. Then for like 3 minutes he stops and is asking his followers if his video is still broadcasting. He legit thinks hes part of the resistance but hes in danger by speaking out.


----------



## Marcella

I'm currently working as an intern at LA County Hospital since February of 2019. On Christmas Eve this passed year I signed 47 death certificates of COVID-19 victims. I've been working 20 hours a day every day for the most part since February of 2019. My boyfriend in Orlando Florida has been helping his mom suffering from 4th stage metastasized breast cancer. He, like most of us are taking the pandemic seriously. Wednesday's actions at our nations's Capital have left me in tears. Mark and I were subscribers to Brad's You-tube channel, though he was obviously far right from our political views. Mark recently posted to Brad's channel his disagreement about the election results and the violence perpetrated against all of us citizens and residence. He spent most of yesterday trying to recover his hijacked gogle/you-tube accounts and facebook account. 27 people attacked his accounts by just trying to log on to his username with random passwords until the accounts were locked out. My Father, Mother, and Mark's mother were all naturalized citizens. Yet this arrogant bastard thinks they are sub-human. My father served 13 months in combat in The republic of Vietnam as a solder in an infantry unit. He was twice injured. He then went to University and was commissioned in the USAF and retired as a Colonel after another 32 yeas, . He is devastated by last weeks actions. I call on all of you to continue to report the guitoligist's channels on you-tube to be permanently banned.


----------



## Edika

Ah the hate speech is free speech argument. How snowflakey hypocritical!


----------



## Thaeon

Late the party. To add some clarity to what is potentially happening in Texas based on my own experience with working in office and having had the virus over Christmas, including an ER visit on Christmas Eve. 

I started having symptoms and informed my job. They sent me to get a rapid test (the next day). It came back negative, but my symptoms were getting worse, so I took a risk and stayed home and tested again a couple days later (5 days of being symptomatic). I will note that at this point I'm also out of pocket and can't afford health insurance. I tested positive. 14 days after my first symptoms, I test again because my work REQUIRES a negative test to return to work. I will also note that my ex-wife is requiring 14 after a positive test AND a negative test to see my kids again regardless of CDC recommendations. I haven't seen them in over a month now, today is the first day she's agreeable to releasing them to me. I probably could have pushed the issue and seen them sooner, but that might have required paying a lawyer. So I tested again on the 4th and got a negative result. I missed my holiday with my kids last year. My ex will not be amenable sans legal action to let me have that at a later time, and I've had to miss more work than I could be compensated for through the federal programs.



USMarine75 said:


> Me and the wife only got though 30 min but its depressing. He was saying how he'd show the cctv video of the GA suitcase full of Biden votes being pulled out and counted after the win (already debunked by court and Ga SecState) but YouTube and Evil Corp would cut his live feed. Then for like 3 minutes he stops and is asking his followers if his video is still broadcasting. He legit thinks hes part of the resistance but hes in danger by speaking out.



He's mentioned having some issues with mental health. I wonder if its resulting in some paranoia.


----------



## Marcella

Thaeon said:


> Late the party. To add some clarity to what is potentially happening in Texas based on my own experience with working in office and having had the virus over Christmas, including an ER visit on Christmas Eve.
> 
> I started having symptoms and informed my job. They sent me to get a rapid test (the next day). It came back negative, but my symptoms were getting worse, so I took a risk and stayed home and tested again a couple days later (5 days of being symptomatic). I will note that at this point I'm also out of pocket and can't afford health insurance. I tested positive. 14 days after my first symptoms, I test again because my work REQUIRES a negative test to return to work. I will also note that my ex-wife is requiring 14 after a positive test AND a negative test to see my kids again regardless of CDC recommendations. I haven't seen them in over a month now, today is the first day she's agreeable to releasing them to me. I probably could have pushed the issue and seen them sooner, but that might have required paying a lawyer. So I tested again on the 4th and got a negative result. I missed my holiday with my kids last year. My ex will not be amenable sans legal action to let me have that at a later time, and I've had to miss more work than I could be compensated for through the federal programs.
> 
> 
> 
> He's mentioned having some issues with mental health. I wonder if its resulting in some paranoia.



I'm concerned for you and your family. There are resources for help, and no hospital in our nation can turn you away from treatment. Don't think I am not also concerned for Brad's well being. Like many in our country, misinformation and ignorance has caused a rift in our decorum. I'm a physician and will treat anyone in need. No matter their ideology.


----------



## Marcella

Marcella said:


> I'm currently working as an intern at LA County Hospital since February of 2019. On Christmas Eve this passed year I signed 47 death certificates of COVID-19 victims. I've been working 20 hours a day every day for the most part since February of 2019. My boyfriend in Orlando Florida has been helping his mom suffering from 4th stage metastasized breast cancer. He, like most of us are taking the pandemic seriously. Wednesday's actions at our nations's Capital have left me in tears. Mark and I were subscribers to Brad's You-tube channel, though he was obviously far right from our political views. Mark recently posted to Brad's channel his disagreement about the election results and the violence perpetrated against all of us citizens and residence. He spent most of yesterday trying to recover his hijacked gogle/you-tube accounts and facebook account. 27 people attacked his accounts by just trying to log on to his username with random passwords until the accounts were locked out. My Father, Mother, and Mark's mother were all naturalized citizens. Yet this arrogant bastard thinks they are sub-human. My father served 13 months in combat in The republic of Vietnam as a solder in an infantry unit. He was twice injured. He then went to University and was commissioned in the USAF and retired as a Colonel after another 32 yeas, . He is devastated by last weeks actions. I call on all of you to continue to report the guitoligist's channels on you-tube to be permanently banned.




By the way, forgive my misspellings of Residents and google. Try sleeping in a broom closet or in the morgue for less than three hours a day.


----------



## Marcella

Marcella said:


> I'm currently working as an intern at LA County Hospital since February of 2019. On Christmas Eve this passed year I signed 47 death certificates of COVID-19 victims. I've been working 20 hours a day every day for the most part since February of 2019. My boyfriend in Orlando Florida has been helping his mom suffering from 4th stage metastasized breast cancer. He, like most of us are taking the pandemic seriously. Wednesday's actions at our nations's Capital have left me in tears. Mark and I were subscribers to Brad's You-tube channel, though he was obviously far right from our political views. Mark recently posted to Brad's channel his disagreement about the election results and the violence perpetrated against all of us citizens and residence. He spent most of yesterday trying to recover his hijacked gogle/you-tube accounts and facebook account. 27 people attacked his accounts by just trying to log on to his username with random passwords until the accounts were locked out. My Father, Mother, and Mark's mother were all naturalized citizens. Yet this arrogant bastard thinks they are sub-human. My father served 13 months in combat in The republic of Vietnam as a solder in an infantry unit. He was twice injured. He then went to University and was commissioned in the USAF and retired as a Colonel after another 32 yeas, . He is devastated by last weeks actions. I call on all of you to continue to report the guitoligist's channels on you-tube to be permanently banned.


----------



## Marcella

By the way, I'm no snowflake. I'm a humanist and realist. I never got trophies for losing in softball. Call me names, bully me, insult me because I am a 27 year old woman with a 56 year old boyfriend. It goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## USMarine75

Thaeon said:


> He's mentioned having some issues with mental health. I wonder if its resulting in some paranoia.



I'm genuinely concerned this ends in self harm or suicide.


----------



## USMarine75

Libertarian is upset private businesses can endorse who they want, pull funding of campaigns as they see fit (eg go against their brand or customer base), and similarly end contracts. 

Libertarian is upset "corporations are people too" and their donations are not regulated. 

Oh the hypocrisy.


----------



## wittykitty

I followed Brad's repair videos for a couple of years. His "COVID is a conspiracy" video scared me... he saw the movie "Plandemic" and did not question it. Ironically, he tells his audience to question everything but he see's Plandemic once and believes all of it. Then he posted the video about the election being stolen and that KY needs to secede from the Union and I got scared - this is inciting violence. I posted replies to both the COVID and "Appeal to Heaven" videos and he blew me off, he's doing all he can to drive away anyone who does not go for his lunacy. 

I know he's having a hard time but it's not OK to incite violence and attack our democracy by spreading lies. Now he has the audacity to say that YouTube owes him a channel with advertisers because... the Constitution? I suspect a combination of racism, being poorly educated, and mental illness. I say "racism" because part of his rant about the election being stolen was basically that he thinks black people are unfair to white people. I wish it were only sad. But it's more than sad, it's scary because there are hundreds of thousands of people like this guy and some of them build bombs and attack government buildings with machine guns.


----------



## wittykitty

wittykitty said:


> I followed Brad's repair videos for a couple of years. His "COVID is a conspiracy" video scared me... he saw the movie "Plandemic" and did not question it. Ironically, he tells his audience to question everything but he see's Plandemic once and believes all of it. Then he posted the video about the election being stolen and that KY needs to secede from the Union and I got scared - this is inciting violence. I posted replies to both the COVID and "Appeal to Heaven" videos and he blew me off, he's doing all he can to drive away anyone who does not go for his lunacy.
> 
> I know he's having a hard time but it's not OK to incite violence and attack our democracy by spreading lies. Now he has the audacity to say that YouTube owes him a channel with advertisers because... the Constitution? I suspect a combination of racism, being poorly educated, and mental illness. I say "racism" because part of his rant about the election being stolen was basically that he thinks black people are unfair to white people. I wish it were only sad. But it's more than sad, it's scary because there are hundreds of thousands of people like this guy and some of them build bombs and attack government buildings with machine guns.


According to one of his videos, he and his wife have at least two houses. Also he has an extensive collection of valuable vintage guitars and amps. I suspect he's not going to end up out on the street and he could do fine... as long as he doesn't keep posting crazy stuff and he doesn't storm government buildings and join the Proud Boys.


----------



## USMarine75

wittykitty said:


> I followed Brad's repair videos for a couple of years. His "COVID is a conspiracy" video scared me... he saw the movie "Plandemic" and did not question it. Ironically, he tells his audience to question everything but he see's Plandemic once and believes all of it. Then he posted the video about the election being stolen and that KY needs to secede from the Union and I got scared - this is inciting violence. I posted replies to both the COVID and "Appeal to Heaven" videos and he blew me off, he's doing all he can to drive away anyone who does not go for his lunacy.
> 
> I know he's having a hard time but it's not OK to incite violence and attack our democracy by spreading lies. Now he has the audacity to say that YouTube owes him a channel with advertisers because... the Constitution? I suspect a combination of racism, being poorly educated, and mental illness. I say "racism" because part of his rant about the election being stolen was basically that he thinks black people are unfair to white people. I wish it were only sad. But it's more than sad, it's scary because there are hundreds of thousands of people like this guy and some of them build bombs and attack government buildings with machine guns.



In a previous video he talked about reverse racism. Saying the real racism in this country was blacks towards whites. He said he saw it first hand when IIRC his family moved and he went to a new school that was mostly black and he was bullied. 



wittykitty said:


> According to one of his videos, he and his wife have at least two houses. Also he has an extensive collection of valuable vintage guitars and amps. I suspect he's not going to end up out on the street and he could do fine... as long as he doesn't keep posting crazy stuff and he doesn't storm government buildings and join the Proud Boys.



He's recently divorced hence the two houses. He just moved there maybe 6 months ago.


----------



## wittykitty

USMarine75 said:


> In a previous video he talked about reverse racism. Saying the real racism in this country was blacks towards whites. He said he saw it first hand when IIRC his family moved and he went to a new school that was mostly black and he was bullied.
> 
> 
> 
> He's recently divorced hence the two houses. He just moved there maybe 6 months ago.


Bullying is never OK, no matter who does it. That sucks. I don't know what's happening with Brad, but it does seem to happen that when people have enough bad experiences with people of a certain ethnicity, gender, race, nationality, etc., sometimes it makes people start to develop resentments toward categories of people. But I think it's important to resist that tendency and look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Marcella

wittykitty said:


> According to one of his videos, he and his wife have at least two houses. Also he has an extensive collection of valuable vintage guitars and amps. I suspect he's not going to end up out on the street and he could do fine... as long as he doesn't keep posting crazy stuff and he doesn't storm government buildings and join the Proud Boys.


Most of his amps and guitars are off brand and moderately collectable. But not a pre CBS Fender.


----------



## Marcella

wittykitty said:


> I followed Brad's repair videos for a couple of years. His "COVID is a conspiracy" video scared me... he saw the movie "Plandemic" and did not question it. Ironically, he tells his audience to question everything but he see's Plandemic once and believes all of it. Then he posted the video about the election being stolen and that KY needs to secede from the Union and I got scared - this is inciting violence. I posted replies to both the COVID and "Appeal to Heaven" videos and he blew me off, he's doing all he can to drive away anyone who does not go for his lunacy.
> 
> I know he's having a hard time but it's not OK to incite violence and attack our democracy by spreading lies. Now he has the audacity to say that YouTube owes him a channel with advertisers because... the Constitution? I suspect a combination of racism, being poorly educated, and mental illness. I say "racism" because part of his rant about the election being stolen was basically that he thinks black people are unfair to white people. I wish it were only sad. But it's more than sad, it's scary because there are hundreds of thousands of people like this guy and some of them build bombs and attack government buildings with machine guns.


I think you are right. I guess he was not paying attention in American Government or PoliSci. The First Amendment to The Constitution only protects our listed rights from the Government. Not private individuals or businesses. YouTube can cancel anyone's channel, any time they want. For any reason they want. With impunity.


----------



## mmr007

USMarine75 said:


> Libertarian is upset private businesses can endorse who they want, pull funding of campaigns as they see fit (eg go against their brand or customer base), and similarly end contracts.
> 
> Libertarian is upset "corporations are people too" and their donations are not regulated.
> 
> Oh the hypocrisy.



Jesus Christ he even looks like the unabomber now


----------



## BenjaminW

mmr007 said:


> Jesus Christ he even looks like the unabomber now


The Industrial Revolution and Its Consequences...


----------



## Marcella

Thaeon said:


> Late the party. To add some clarity to what is potentially happening in Texas based on my own experience with working in office and having had the virus over Christmas, including an ER visit on Christmas Eve.
> 
> I started having symptoms and informed my job. They sent me to get a rapid test (the next day). It came back negative, but my symptoms were getting worse, so I took a risk and stayed home and tested again a couple days later (5 days of being symptomatic). I will note that at this point I'm also out of pocket and can't afford health insurance. I tested positive. 14 days after my first symptoms, I test again because my work REQUIRES a negative test to return to work. I will also note that my ex-wife is requiring 14 after a positive test AND a negative test to see my kids again regardless of CDC recommendations. I haven't seen them in over a month now, today is the first day she's agreeable to releasing them to me. I probably could have pushed the issue and seen them sooner, but that might have required paying a lawyer. So I tested again on the 4th and got a negative result. I missed my holiday with my kids last year. My ex will not be amenable sans legal action to let me have that at a later time, and I've had to miss more work than I could be compensated for through the federal programs.
> 
> 
> 
> He's mentioned having some issues with mental health. I wonder if its resulting in some paranoia.


He's a psychopath, clear and simple. He's not mentally i'll. He knows he's wrong and deliberately spews this hate and false information which is as dangerous as the dirt-bags who stormed the Capital. No wonder his wife and child/children left him. He's a misogynist, bigot, hateful person and a disgusting hoarder of guitars best used in the fire place. He does not know how to actually diagnose an amp let alone properly repair one. His work is sloppy, his solder joints are awful, yet he gets so many views. Drop this pos and go to Uncle Doug's Channel.


----------



## Marcella

USMarine75 said:


> In a previous video he talked about reverse racism. Saying the real racism in this country was blacks towards whites. He said he saw it first hand when IIRC his family moved and he went to a new school that was mostly black and he was bullied.
> 
> 
> 
> He's recently divorced hence the two houses. He just moved there maybe 6 months ago.


There is no such thing as reverse racism. In fact, there are no different races. That my brothers and sisters is scientific fact.


----------



## narad

Marcella said:


> There is no such thing as reverse racism. In fact, there are no different races. That my brothers and sisters is scientific fact.



I can't tell if serious or not?


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> I can't tell if serious or not?



I prefer the 200m myself.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> I prefer the 200m myself.



But it's scientific fact that we're all moving with the earth more than 200m per second. Races don't exist.


----------



## Wuuthrad

Wo man, it’s the Human Race, get with it!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

narad said:


> But it's scientific fact that we're all moving with the earth more than 200m per second. Races don't exist.



What about a flat earth, does a flat earth still move at 200 m/s or because we all _actually_ live on a flat earth, is everything _else_ moving at 200 m/s?

And elephants and turtle swimming through space and all that...


----------



## bostjan

_MonSTeR_ said:


> What about a flat earth, does a flat earth still move at 200 m/s or because we all _actually_ live on a flat earth, is everything _else_ moving at 200 m/s?
> 
> And elephants and turtle swimming through space and all that...


I thought the turtle was on the back of another turtle, then it's just turtles all the way down.


----------



## USMarine75

Wuuthrad said:


> Wo man, it’s the Human Race, get with it!



Dammit I thought it was the Hunan Race. All that heartburn eating fast for nothing?


----------



## Wuuthrad

USMarine75 said:


> Dammit I thought it was the Hunan Race. All that heartburn eating fast for nothing?



You still bitter bout not qualifying for the hot dog eating local?

Tabasco inhalations are a well known cure all!


----------



## USMarine75

Wuuthrad said:


> You still bitter bout not qualifying for the hot dog eating local?
> 
> Tabasco inhalations are a well known cure all!



Hey I'm as down to pound a face full of sausage as the next guy. But all that competition I guess I choked.


----------



## Wuuthrad

USMarine75 said:


> Hey I'm as down to pound a face full of sausage as the next guy. But all that competition I guess I choked.


----------



## MUTANTOID

Just saw a vid pop up on my recommended from this dude where he's trying to say that Rick Beato is a big business music industry shill. I'm not trying to speculate on the state of his his mental health, but he didn't look well rested and seemed to be highly agitated. Hopefully the dude gets some help.


----------



## USMarine75

MUTANTOID said:


> Just saw a vid pop up on my recommended from this dude where he's trying to say that Rick Beato is a big business music industry shill. I'm not trying to speculate on the state of his his mental health, but he didn't look well rested and seemed to be highly agitated. Hopefully the dude gets some help.



He took down his Rick Beatoffen vid that was 3 min of him crapping on Beato including what appeared to be shade at Beato's marriage (weird coming from a guy who's wife just divorced him)


----------



## lurè

_MonSTeR_ said:


> What about a flat earth, does a flat earth still move at 200 m/s or because we all _actually_ live on a flat earth, is everything _else_ moving at 200 m/s?



It just flips like an omelette 200 times/sec in that giant pan called _Universe_


----------



## USMarine75

lurè said:


> It just flips like an omelette 200 times/sec in that giant pan called _Universe_



As seen on TV


----------



## Thaeon

If his most recent "Satire" video is any indication of how he treats people in general when critical of them, I understand how he ended up divorced.


----------



## USMarine75

Thaeon said:


> If his most recent "Satire" video is any indication of how he treats people in general when critical of them, I understand how he ended up divorced.



Am I the only one disappointed that his current "response to criticism" vid was only about his non-use of an oscilloscope and lack of measuring RMS wattage in his previous repair vid. Thought maybe we'd get some deeper introspection.


----------



## Thaeon

USMarine75 said:


> Am I the only one disappointed that his current "response to criticism" vid was only about his non-use of an oscilloscope and lack of measuring RMS wattage in his previous repair vid. Thought maybe we'd get some deeper introspection.



Yeah. I was too. He's demonstrated that he's a very thoughtful person in the past about other stuff. The whole thing is baffling. I don't understand the venom directed at Rick either. You don't don't like how he's handled a situation you're not entirely included on the details of. Don't watch the content. Move on. There's some deeper stuff going on. There always is.


----------



## USMarine75

Thaeon said:


> Yeah. I was too. He's demonstrated that he's a very thoughtful person in the past about other stuff. The whole thing is baffling. I don't understand the venom directed at Rick either. You don't don't like how he's handled a situation you're not entirely included on the details of. Don't watch the content. Move on. There's some deeper stuff going on. There always is.



Maybe Brad was a guitarist in a band that Rick didnt sign/produce back in the 90s?


----------



## Choop

Gees. I live in Louisville and actually considered taking my Blue Stripe to this guy to get recapped, before he started advertising that he is a crazy person. I'm really glad that I didn't reach out to him. What a boob.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn I forgot about the divorce. Sucks because his kid was in a few of his old videos and that was pretty wholesome.


----------



## bostjan

I wonder how much of this we'd all be dealing with now if mental health issues had been destigmatized in the 1980's.


----------



## Wuuthrad

USMarine75 said:


> As seen on TV


Pay per view


----------



## USMarine75

bostjan said:


> I wonder how much of this we'd all be dealing with now if mental health issues had been destigmatized in the 1980's.


----------



## Wuuthrad

USMarine75 said:


> Maybe Brad was a guitarist in a band that Rick didnt sign/produce back in the 90s?



THE APOLOG-JIZZD


----------



## Wuuthrad

bostjan said:


> I wonder how much of this we'd all be dealing with now if mental health issues had been destigmatized in the 1980's.



Self medication options were apparently quite different for Hillwilliams back in the day, sadly...


----------



## Marcella

narad said:


> I can't tell if serious or not?



Very serious. Here are some examples supporting what I said: https://www.newsweek.com/there-no-such-thing-race-283123
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/article/race-genetics-science-africa
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/article/does-race-exist/


----------



## mastapimp

Marcella said:


> Very serious. Here are some examples supporting what I said: https://www.newsweek.com/there-no-such-thing-race-283123
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/article/race-genetics-science-africa
> https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/article/does-race-exist/


You made this profound proclamation that "There is no such thing as reverse racism", tossed in the notion of the myth of biological race, then posted articles that clearly mention racism as a problem, especially in America:
“Race is not a biological construct, but a social one that can have devastating effects. So many of the horrors of the past few centuries can be traced to the idea that one race is inferior to another. Racial distinctions continue to shape our politics, our neighborhoods, and our sense of self. How we present race matters.”

"Race is not a part of our biology, but it is definitely a part of our culture. Race and racism are deeply ingrained in our history."

Did you skip over those parts of the articles you're sharing? It's hard to believe you're being serious.


----------



## Marcella

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn I forgot about the divorce. Sucks because his kid was in a few of his old videos and that was pretty wholesome.


Wholesome? Go watch those clips again. Disturbing in the least.


----------



## Marcella

narad said:


> But it's scientific fact that we're all moving with the earth more than 200m per second. Races don't exist.


Exactly. If anyone on this forum can show me an anthropology text book that classifies humans into different races, I will give that person my no-caster fender, bought by my grandfather.


----------



## Marcella

Basically, Bradley is a bitter, bigoted, angry guy who believes his culture is being taken away from him. I'm happy that his ex-wife and children are away from him. We'll be seeing his ugly and disgusting face on the news real soon.


----------



## Marcella

redragon said:


> One word: Kentucky.


True.


----------



## Marcella

Edika said:


> Ah the hate speech is free speech argument. How snowflakey hypocritical!


My father is from Northern Ireland. You must be one of the hold outs to keep my father's former nation and mine a slave to British rule. I hold U.S., British, Irish, and German Passports. Yet I want nothing but harmony for all of us. Don't even call me a snowflake. Where did you learn that term? On the internet? By the way, free speech violations can only pertain to governments. Private people and businesses can legally suppress hate speech with impunity. Come to Los Angeles and shadow me for a 20 hour shift in the hospital. You'll walk away with a different opinion. But You won't take that challenge because you're the real snowflake and pussy here. I'm 27 and have seen more trauma cases than a medic in WW2. By the way, that's second war we had to bail your sorry asses out of because you people still have royalty. Can't wait for Northern Ireland to fall, Scotland to leave. You know Whales is next. Then All of the overseas holdings. Then once and for all Canada.


----------



## Marcella

Marcella said:


> He's a psychopath, clear and simple. He's not mentally i'll. He knows he's wrong and deliberately spews this hate and false information which is as dangerous as the dirt-bags who stormed the Capital. No wonder his wife and child/children left him. He's a misogynist, bigot, hateful person and a disgusting hoarder of guitars best used in the fire place. He does not know how to actually diagnose an amp let alone properly repair one. His work is sloppy, his solder joints are awful, yet he gets so many views. Drop this pos and go to Uncle Doug's Channel.


ill not i'll


----------



## Marcella

mastapimp said:


> You made this profound proclamation that "There is no such thing as reverse racism", tossed in the notion of the myth of biological race, then posted articles that clearly mention racism as a problem, especially in America:
> “Race is not a biological construct, but a social one that can have devastating effects. So many of the horrors of the past few centuries can be traced to the idea that one race is inferior to another. Racial distinctions continue to shape our politics, our neighborhoods, and our sense of self. How we present race matters.”
> 
> "Race is not a part of our biology, but it is definitely a part of our culture. Race and racism are deeply ingrained in our history."
> 
> Did you skip over those parts of the articles you're sharing? It's hard to believe you're being serious.


culture means nothing. it's a myth like race. i spend hours and hours every week trying to get people to follow sensible diet plans to avoid type 2 diabetes and take bp and cholesterol medications so they can live with their limbs intact, see their grand children grow up. i could have chosen another medical specialty and get wealthy injecting botox into aging women's faces, or do cosmetic surgery, yet i chose family practice. the lowest paid physicians out there. but get told i'm just a white girl trying to keep "people of color" down. these people hate me because my skin is light, but i love them because they need the best care. we are all cousins on this planet.

by the way, you misread the articles and what i originally stated. There is no scientific evidence to support different races. I'm a scientist and physician. fact is fact, peer reviewed fact. where are your degrees from? have you treated hundreds of patients? have you traveled to at least 2 different countries where most live in abject poverty? have you tried to save a baby from pertussis? because her white gap wearing mayo eating upper middle income family refused the vaccination?


----------

